
 	Ask HN: Who's doing cutting-edge front-end development these days? - erichocean
I&#x27;m looking for people who are on the cutting edge of front-end app development in the browser (especially mobile). I just finished up a year-long development project and I&#x27;m looking to start working on the next big thing.<p>I co-designed the app framework currently used by Apple at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.icloud.com. More recently, I created Blossom, an iOS-style mobile app framework (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;erichocean&#x2F;blossom). (A massively updated version of that was used on the project I just finished up.)<p>If you know where the action is today, ping me at erich.ocean@me.com or let me know in the comments. I&#x27;m eager to do something kick ass.<p>Thanks! Erich Ocean
======
cjbprime
Depending on how meta you want to get, you could consider going to work for
[http://www.meteor.com/](http://www.meteor.com/).

------
jasonkester
A bit of quick advice: Put some project links in your profile so that people
here can see what you've been up to and what you're capable of. If you're good
at what you do, people here might just approach you and ask you to come work
for them on some of this cutting edge front end stuff.

------
thisisdallas
I apologize for not having any suggestions for you but I do have a quick
question. Just out of curiosity, what would you consider cutting-edge in
front-end development?

~~~
erichocean
Good question. Some ideas from the last project I worked on:

\- Incorporating physics/dynamics. I built a library to automatically adapt
tween curves coded in javascript to physically-correct responses based on the
velocity and acceleration prior to invoking the tween (I used automatic
differentiation to handle that). I'd love to go further down that path.

\- Constraint-based layout engines. Again, on this last project, we started
playing with Cassowary, which is the automatic layout library Apple uses in
Cocoa. Technically, Cassowary is a superset of what CSS layout can achieve.
I'd love to spend more time seeing how that can improve dynamic layouts; for
extra fun, combine with physics engine.

\- Game UIs. I really like some of the UX idioms games use, and I'd like to
see if/how regular apps can take advantage of those types of things.

\- Losing the default 1:1 pixel-UI element mapping when it comes to event
dispatch, which to me is a very mouse-centric design. This seems particularly
important/useful to me to change when it comes to touch UIs.

\- Spending a lot more time on gestural APIs and new touch-related UX idioms.
We've only scratched the surface of what's possible with touch/multi-touch,
and I'd really like to be involved with apps that are considered today to 'not
be possible' on mobile devices.

\- More mobile. I've moved to a completely mobile- and touch-first UX design
approach, and that's definitely where the cutting edge is.

\- Vastly more speed/low latency. I think we've stalled as an industry in
terms of response times and latency. I'd love to work with a team that wanted
to do the kinds of things you can only do if latency is very low, around the
order of one or two frame response times at 60 fps.

Hope that helps! That's just off the top of my head, there's a lot of specific
UX areas that do not have adequate solutions today that I'd like to tackle
again on mobile/touch devices, that are probably possible today.

